# Clopay Garage Door weight ???



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Read up or call them: http://www.clopaydoor.com/GarageDoor-Spring-System.aspx


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Get two people to carefully lower door onto a bathroom scale.


----------

